# What's everyone using for monitors?



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

What's everyone using for monitors? I'm shopping for decent budget monitors for recording and maybe for using with a modeler (or amp VST). I'm taking a long hard look at a pair of Kali LP-6's and just wondering what you guys are using.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been using these *(only for listening)* for a few years. The price on them has actually come down a bit on them since I bought.
I preferred the Yorkvilles over the Yamaha and KRK models.
Yorkville Sound - YSM5 Compact Powered Studio Reference Monitor

Once again, in a different forum, congrats on your new home!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I finally upgraded from my tiny Insignia speakers to a pair of Mackie CR4's (now discontinued - so I got them discounted). I may upgrade once I have a proper desk setup instead of my great grandmothers' dining room table, but they definitely get the job done without breaking the bank.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have been using a KRK Rokit RP5 Studio Monitors which I believe has been replaced by newer models. I've had it for 15 years now.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chito said:


> I have been using a KRK Rokit RP5 Studio Monitors which I believe has replaced by newer models. I've had it for 15 years now.


That’s what I ended up with, the Rokit5’s Gen3. I tried the 6’s but they were too large for my space. The best part was I picked up a minty pair for $150. Good savings from my initial $400 budget. Sadly, blew the savings on drugs though. 

Another consideration for me was the Yamaha HS series, I liked them just couldn’t find some in time


----------



## suproman (Mar 1, 2006)

I'v been using the same Yorkville monitors that Greco posted above, for about 6 years now. They definitely are cheaper now than when I bought them.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

I've had my Neumann KH120's for at least 6-7 years now, but have been looking to upgrade recently. They've been great, but just looking for something with a touch more bass extension and clarity/definition. Originally was gonna' get into the Geithain RL906's, which aren't a bigger speaker, but maybe offer a bit more detail and bass. Then was thinking about something by Amphion (which came highly recommended by a major studio owner friend) or ATC (which is a darling of the studio world). Ultimately got overwhelmed, and decided to stick to the Neumann's... but next year will def get into one of the aforementioned ones. Geithain especially aren't very well known here in North America, but are used in major studios and for broadcasting all throughout Europe. ATC is a long-time classic from the UK, and Amphion is relatively new, but gaining popularity quickly. Also, Rey Audio/Kinoshita from Japan are stunning, but a bit of a pain to ship outside of Japan, and very expensive. Quested are very highly regarded as well. Part of me still wants to go the Geithain route, but I'll maybe hold off and save up for one of their bigger cardioid pairs.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

KRK Rokit 8s. I also have a set of Rokit 5 that are on either side of my work area, in case I want more of a 'full' stereo sound, which I rarely do (too lazy to turn them on, I guess).


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I have an original USA built set of Event BAS 20/20 powered momitors. They cost me $2K for the pair back in 95'. Still use them, but I also bought a set of the KRK gen. 3 - 5" powered drivers, a fraction of the cost and very impressed with the overall frequency balance. One of the best monitors in the budget price range imo


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been using the M-Audio M3-6 monitors I bought off a forum member. 3 way active speakers that are perfect for my needs.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I've been using my Yorkville YSM-1P's for years. Sometimes they can be found used for very little money. But I'm sure there are better options today. I stuffed socks in the ports and placed them on stabilizers.

I also use a Yorkville sub-woofer. I bought that years later, but I wish I had done it sooner. It's nice being able to hear those bottom octaves. I can use a footswitch to turn it on and off.

The weird box on top is an Avantone Powered Mixcube. They're handy, but not essential. They come in pairs, which is weird, because you only need one.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mackie CR5.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Almost embarrassed to say I use Yamaha NS-10's which were the pinnacle studio speakers in the mid 80's. Powered by a Yamaha amp from the same era.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

white buffalo said:


> I've had my Neumann KH120's for at least 6-7 years now, but have been looking to upgrade recently. They've been great, but just looking for something with a touch more bass extension and clarity/definition. Originally was gonna' get into the Geithain RL906's, which aren't a bigger speaker, but maybe offer a bit more detail and bass. Then was thinking about something by Amphion (which came highly recommended by a major studio owner friend) or ATC (which is a darling of the studio world). Ultimately got overwhelmed, and decided to stick to the Neumann's... but next year will def get into one of the aforementioned ones. Geithain especially aren't very well known here in North America, but are used in major studios and for broadcasting all throughout Europe. ATC is a long-time classic from the UK, and Amphion is relatively new, but gaining popularity quickly. Also, Rey Audio/Kinoshita from Japan are stunning, but a bit of a pain to ship outside of Japan, and very expensive. Quested are very highly regarded as well. Part of me still wants to go the Geithain route, but I'll maybe hold off and save up for one of their bigger cardioid pairs.


It looks like you have done your research. Have you looked at Adam? I was at my friend's studio and they sounded great.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

MarkM said:


> Almost embarrassed to say I use Yamaha NS-10's which were the pinnacle studio speakers in the mid 80's. Powered by a Yamaha amp from the same era.


I wouldn't be embarrassed. NS-10s are the standard are they not?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

MarkM said:


> Almost embarrassed to say I use Yamaha NS-10's which were the pinnacle studio speakers in the mid 80's. Powered by a Yamaha amp from the same era.


Yup, it's often said that if your mix sounds good through NS-10's, they'll sound good anywhere.

Apparently, Yamaha has never been able to reproduce them. Something about the speaker cone material.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Jim Soloway said:


> What's everyone using for monitors? I'm shopping for decent budget monitors for recording and maybe for using with a modeler (or amp VST). I'm taking a long hard look at a pair of Kali LP-6's and just wondering what you guys are using.


I use a pair of Audioengines. Great sound and doesn't take up much space. If you get the smaller ones, stick a small sub under the desk like I did. These are mine (HD3).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Am I weird for not even wanting a subwoofer?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Budda said:


> Am I weird for not even wanting a subwoofer?


Not at all. I resisted getting one for years.

I had a bad first impression of them. A friend of mine had his cranked and hearing him work on mixes was super annoying.

But I learned that the sub needs to be dialed in carefully. Mine is set up so that it's subtle. I can hear those bottom octaves, but they just blend into the stereo mix, rather than dominate. It was like finally hearing the complete picture rather than guessing how my bass was doing.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I should mention: I was taking a close look at the JBL LSR305 years ago. There was some hype about them having a very wide "sweet spot". I demoed them at the store and thought they sounded good, but I didn't buy them.

The newer model is called the JBL 305P mkII, $239.99 / speaker at L&M.

I also have a pair of used Mackie MR5 mkII's that I picked for $100 at an L&M sale. I use them as living room speakers. They sound pretty good overall. They're rear ported, so they're quite bassy when close to a wall. The highs aren't very forward.

Years ago I also had KRK V4's. They were good for small spaces and for recording, but I didn't like mixing on them. Too small.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

I love those Yorkville monitors...can’t remember the precise model I was using but I sold them in favour of headphones when I had to rearrange my space. I miss them. So right now I’m using Sennheiser HD280pro for serious recording and mixing, and a pair of light Sennheiser PX90 for alternate playback and less fatigue. For speakers I run the mix to a small Denon stereo driving a pair of PolkAudio speakers, but I reorganized the “studio” space back this summer and need to go back to powered monitors...like the Yorkvilles.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a pair of IK Multimedia iLoud monitors. Amazing. I’m hope to get the newer iLoud MTM model soon.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KEF LS50.

Successor to the ref standard LS3/5a.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> KEF LS50.
> 
> Successor to the ref standard LS3/5a.


The KEF LS50!! That's going to be my next pair of speakers. But that's for my vinyl based stereo system not for monitoring recordings and mixing, which I hardly do. I'm using an Elac B6 right now, connected to a Mies i100 Integrated amplifier. I'm using a Pro-Ject Debut III with an Ortofon 2M Blue MM cartridge and a Pro-Ject Acryl-It Platter.


----------

